# Key Logger pour Mac ?



## Lo1911 (7 Juin 2001)

Existe-t-il un soft qui permet de récuperer toutes les entrées claviers?


----------



## Gwenhiver (7 Juin 2001)

Vu sur les news d'hier :

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
Burning Bytes vient de sortir Monitorer [1.0 - 1 Mo - US], une extension pour Mac OS Classic vendue $5 qui enregistre toutes les frappes clavier et permet ainsi de se prémunir en cas de crash ou extinction de votre ordinateur.
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------

